
AirAsia CEO Looks to Disrupt Again, This Time in Online Travel - rohmanhakim
https://skift.com/2019/04/03/airasia-ceo-looks-to-disrupt-again-this-time-in-online-travel/
======
notoriousjpg
Have any of the big players in travel innovated in any way? I'm talking about
Booking.com, Priceline etc. Hard to see how poaching Expedia execs is a
signal.

From the article it sounds like their innovation will be to be another
aggregator?

